# Some Dark/Eldar news



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Figured you eldar ppl would like to see this



axiom;4385111 @ Warseer said:


> I heard last week from an excellent internal source that the following new figures are currently at the moulding room at GW’s manufacturing facility at Lenton. The models are currently being scanned/digitally edited in preparation for tooling, have had / are having the moulds tooled, or first sprues have been produced:
> 
> •	Eldar Night Spinner (first production sprues). Supposedly this is an add-on sprue to the Falcon kit with a turret similar to the FW kits.
> •	Re-cut Vyper (mould tooled). Don’t know if the pilot or gunner have been resculpted.
> •	Dark Eldar Ravager (digital editing). Weaponry very much of Eldar aesthetic, a few spikes and what appears to be a sail similar in fashion to a multi-strutted, slightly spiky Eldar BFG wraithship feel.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't know about the Eldar stuff, but the Dark Eldar rumor rings true to me. Look at p. 175 of the BRB; I had to check to see what the wraith ship looked like, but the vehicles on p.175 look like they have that sail. Interesting.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting. Here's hoping that they'll be putting at least as much thought into things as they did with the new 'nid stuff. Plastic support weapons and wraithguard, per chance?


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

spudboy said:


> Interesting. Here's hoping that they'll be putting at least as much thought into things as they did with the new 'nid stuff. Plastic support weapons and wraithguard, per chance?


OR the total removal of the lame ass support weapons, making wraithguard actually a viable choice over fire dragons and a total overhall of an ageing codex that needs love, attention and thought


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

As older codexs go, ours is still pretty well off. There is only one "NO" unit in the whole codex (platforms), the rest have uses in at least friendly play and we can build more then one different competitive list. (Chaos I'm looking at you)

Don't remove the platforms, just make them better. Increase the range on Dcannon, change shadow weaver to large blast, lower price cost of vibro. Wraithguard need slightly lower price (or 2 wounds) and FD's need slightly higher price. There...fixed.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

There's more than enough room for improvement, and not just in support platforms. "Master strategist" needs a look at, fast attack aspects should have a once-over to make them more versatile (what's the point in giving power weapons to an exarch when the squad is crap for CC?), vehicles need a look-at (say, adding flamers as an option?), etc.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

They definitely need to do something about the Shining Spears. Support Platforms do need an overhaul. I mean honestly they should be better suited than just taking a guardian squad with a heavy weapon. I think all the support weapons need a longer range, the Virbo and the SW need an AP and I agree the SW should be a large blast, NOW THAT would make them worth taking and justify them being a Heavy choice. I would also be happy if they increased the price for these changes. 

They should drop the strategy rating, as it no longer matters and allow him to claim a reroll on the who goes first roll.

Eldritch Storm needs to have a longer range and higher S.

Guardian Shuriken Catapults need a longer range.

More special characters (I liked the fact they had a female eldar special character)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Eldar now fight from Jabba's Sail Barge. Win.

Eldar don't need a new codex. Daemon/Witchunters, Necrons, Dark Eldar, Tau, Dark Angels et al all need one before we do, and I say that as a long-term Eldar lover and player (2nd Edition). We have at least 2 viable tournament archetypes and a -wealth- of casual army lists that are capable of winning games at the local club.

Some new models would be nice (Fucking jetbikes already! Jesus christ! We saw Jes Goodwin sculpts YEARS ago and they still haven't made it out!!) but the Codex would happily last me til next edition unless the power creep gets totally unbearable.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

More jetbikes would be awesome and the wraithguard definitely need plasticating-I cannot say how long I have wanted to do a spirit army but have been put off by the horrendous cost of wraithguard-they are just too awesome although a drop in points or an additional wound is needed to improve them.

Other things to consider in the new codex-make harlies awesome again e.g make them more likely to survive shooting. the current ones are fine apart from the fact they get shot to death by measly weapons like lasguns at the moment because the invun save sucks.

Reintroduce some of the old special characters-I mean Nuadhu and Arienal. and this time make some models for them.

Increase points of fire dragons-they are just too powerful for what they are at the moment.

Guardians do not need extended range since their catapults are meant to be worse than the avengers-the current short range is to put you off them for dire avengers.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Dark Eldar now fight from Jabba's Sail Barge. Win.
> 
> Eldar don't need a new codex. Daemon/Witchunters, Necrons, Dark Eldar, Tau, Dark Angels et al all need one before we do, and I say that as a long-term Eldar lover and player (2nd Edition).


This is true. If GW is spending their time rewriting Eldar, they're misusing it. They definitely need to focus on the older batch first. Then, they can come back when Eldar start getting their rears handed to them. :grin:

What we need more of right now is plastic. If they want to bring back a special character or two, great, but that can be done with an article on the site, rather than with a whole codex rewrite at this point.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Now I do agree they have a load of armies that need updating first BUT:

no the guardians need longer range and ofcourse they would adjust the DA's catapults to continue to make them better, perhaps increasing the amount of shots, making their range even longer, or some other option about their weaponry (maybe even giving them some sort of CCW wargear).

I've always wanted to make an Iyanden army too, but gawd the price is ridiculous. Here's hoping the make plastic Wraithguards and new jetbikes.

I wouldn't mind a price increase in Harlies if they made them pretty hard core, 4+invul, some sort of trickery rule where successful rolls to against them have to be rerolled or something. I wouldn't even mind the Solitaire returning as a special character upgrade for the Harlequin and being a CCW monster like he was way back when.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Shuripults as is are 12", which is, at the end of the day, the same effective range as a bolter (24" rapid fire), for the same punch. I understand what you're saying on a basic level, but really, so far as troops go overall, they aren't so bad off range-wise. Unless, that is, you'd rather make their shuripults rapid fire. Frankly, though, for a supposedly disposable unit, I really don't see any way to justify an increase in their range.

One thing I would like is mixed units of defender and storm guardians. This would make more sense of the fact that shuripults are assault weapons.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> • Eldar Night Spinner (first production sprues). Supposedly this is an add-on sprue to the Falcon kit with a turret similar to the FW kits.


this was considered for a release with battle missions so yes, this is coming in the near future




MadCowCrazy said:


> • Re-cut Vyper (mould tooled). Don’t know if the pilot or gunner have been resculpted.


This wouldn't surprise me, although if it's true it doesn't mean there will be an eldar codex in the next 12 months




MadCowCrazy said:


> • Dark Eldar Ravager (digital editing). Weaponry very much of Eldar aesthetic, a few spikes and what appears to be a sail similar in fashion to a multi-strutted, slightly spiky Eldar BFG wraithship feel.


this sounds very close to some sketches I have seen, and it sounds highly believable to me


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

how about an I-save for the wraithlord?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah I would rather have a wraithlord with a 2+ armour save before they introduce some kind of invunerable save.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Talthewicked said:


> how about an I-save for the wraithlord?


If I was an Eldar player I would cherish the days of dirt cheap Rapelords as every one could be the last. Take a look at the Carnifex, its points cost and its stats and compare it to the Rapelord. Dont beg for even more stuff, beg that it costs under 200 pts base in its next incarnation...


----------



## Agis (May 6, 2009)

*DE news.............*

Just speaking to a good friend of mine, he contacted a friend at GW in Lenton to say that he was going to start a DE army and would be spending a reasonable sum of money. He stated that he didn't want to waste his money so should he hold off the purchase for a few months.

He was told that it would be best if he held off for a few months as there should be something nice appearing at some point. (Nice and vague I know)

Now my friend didn't say I couldn't put this on the forum so................. .....sorry mate if you see this.

Just thouhgt I'd throw this into the mix.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> this was considered for a release with battle missions so yes, this is coming in the near future


Knowing your usual reliability, this makes me a happy bunny

I will be saving money for 3 of these babys for my apocalypse games, love the FW one, but a plastic one would be very high on my wishlist... if only the firestorm got the same treatment


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

spudboy the only thing is you don't want your Space Marine Tac Squad in CC so you just stand there and use your 24" range hopefully whiddling down any enemy charging towards. Concerning Guardians and their 12" once an enemy is in 12" range you better pray for a miracle because if they aren't killed off (especially speaking of hordes and CC monsters) you're dead.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They are short ranged because that is a deterrant to use dire avengers instead. I mean that guardians are meant to be citizen levy in the army or they are soldiers that have retired. Surely the autarchs want a young soldier on the front line than a sculptor or an old has been.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

guardians were created simply to give a use to the already in production eldar pirate models from the pre aspect warrior days, they were never really meant to be a serious fighting force, back in the day they had lasguns, my point of view is the writer of the 1999 codex got the wrong end of the stick , i think he misunderstood the whole"in times of need all eldar will put on armour and fight " and ran with " if there is a little skirmish of 2000 points a craft world will send cannon fodder rather than aspect warriors" , he made them too prominent in the army and took the focus away from the the dire avengers who should have been the mainstay infantry of the craftworlds. Luckily Jes goodwins original ideas for the aspect warriors were rebalanced in the 2006 codex.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> spudboy the only thing is you don't want your Space Marine Tac Squad in CC so you just stand there and use your 24" range hopefully whiddling down any enemy charging towards. Concerning Guardians and their 12" once an enemy is in 12" range you better pray for a miracle because if they aren't killed off (especially speaking of hordes and CC monsters) you're dead.


Which, again, given their points cost versus overall stats isn't that big of a shock. I'm not saying they are a splendid unit. Just the opposite: you use them for the crap jobs of either sitting in cover near an objective and praying no one comes at them, or use them to corner off an area and manipulate your opponent into a fire corridor. Their guns are not that great, and the weapons platform defeats itself with BS3. However, unless you plan on jacking the points cost up to at least 12 in order to make the shuripult an assault 2 18" or better weapon, you are looking to throw the points scale out of whack.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

A bit more info has come out on this:



> "a good bit larger larger than a falcon" that would "make eldar players happy, and would put the eldar on the same terms as the other factions in terms of superheavy plastic kits"


This would make it the Scorpion, or back to old skool days and give the Tempest as an itermediary superheavy.

Either way it beats the prospects of a nightspinner hands down!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

If its "on par" with the new superheavy plastics, chances are it'll be a Cobra/Scorpion combined kit. Maybe even Scorpion/Cobra/Tempest?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

they need jetbikes above all else, a saim hann battleforce would be nice, and they will most likely make a mutli-platic kit including seer options and such.

a new superheavy tank sounds most excellent, cannot wait to see if the eldar dex will bring as many new units to the table as nids did. it would be nice to see some awesome rule bending psyhic powers aswell


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

dthwish09 said:


> they need jetbikes above all else, a saim hann battleforce would be nice, and they will most likely make a mutli-platic kit including seer options and such.
> 
> a new superheavy tank sounds most excellent, cannot wait to see if the eldar dex will bring as many new units to the table as nids did. it would be nice to see some awesome rule bending psyhic powers aswell


From what I glean Eldar aren't getting a codex update, or even a set of kits - just a one off kit to keep the players sweet. A plastic superheavy would do this, I would guess it was intended for battlemissions but didnt fit in very well (or just got delayed).

The Tempest is a definite option.

The Scorpion is imho the most likely candidate, maybe with a Cobra option - though the Cobra is built from a different chasis. My guess, being that it was thought to be a plastic Nightspinner, is that the Voidspinner is in the running. My hopes are with the Scorpion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here. I love the prospect of a tank that does NOT have an AV value of 12..


----------



## inquisitor 456 (Oct 29, 2009)

im a dark eldar player and think the entire range of dark eldar should sculpted better (especialy wyches) and new rules plaease


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Plastic Superheavy for Eldar? Yes FUCKING Please. I'd buy two. :biggrin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

inquisitor 456 said:


> im a dark eldar player and think the entire range of dark eldar should sculpted better (especialy wyches) and new rules plaease


in which case all you need is a little more patience


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah since the DE rumors recently seem to fall into a late 2010/early to middle 2011


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Yeah since the DE rumors recently seem to fall into a late 2010/early to middle 2011


indeed, it would be quite apt if DE players recieved a GNVQ or some other qualification in patience :laugh: when they do arrive, but at least it is happening


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I belive it when I see it, been waiting too long to start collecting a army.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I belive it when I see it, been waiting too long to start collecting a army.


WOW!! You are just a HUGE bundle of joy to have around. I know that you are probably among those who don't like to get their hopes up but lighten up!

Surely no need to be so dismissive.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

grrrrrrr..........:biggrin: ok.


----------

